# Форум для размышляющих > Творчество >  Отвлечёмся

## Изувер

Отзовитесь народ кому нравится музыка Акиры Юамаоки..извиняюсь
может неправильно написал.его музыка играет в играх серии "Silent Hill".Да и вообще это единственная игра где музыка на 100% сочетается с атмосферой игры..

----------


## Гражданин

Такую не знаю. Играл сайлент хилл зе рум. Игра неплохая,дошёл до какого-то приюта..а потом запрсил..было это давно..у брата.....

----------


## blooddrakon

Именно музыка в игре создает такую удивительную нагнетающую атмосферу тихого ужаса!Помню после того того как прошел Silent hill 2 сразу же скачал с нета саундтрек.

----------


## Blackwinged

Lustmord лучше послушай. Вот это действительно страшно.

----------

